

Ask HN: Which song kicks the most code out of you? - monsterix

For me it is the &#x27;Highway to Hell&#x27; by AC&#x2F;DC.
======
nekopa
I'm afraid I may be outta place here, but for me its classical music. Anything
Bach, but my big fave is Mozart's Requiem. It makes me sing while I code.
Especially Tuba mirum
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0-i5S4uXlNg](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0-i5S4uXlNg)

------
mindcrime
There are a few that stand out in that regard:

 _Last Train Home_ \- Armored Saint

 _Forgot About Dre_ \- Dr. Dre & Eminem

 _Wildside_ \- Mötley Crüe

 _I 'll Still Kill_ \- 50 Cent

 _Thunder In Your Heart_ \- John Farnham

 _Crazy On You_ \- Heart

 _Leave A Light On For Me_ \- Belinda Carlisle

 _Homage For Satan_ \- Deicide

 _Holy Water_ \- Mercyful Fate

 _Technologic_ \- Daft Punk

 _Ridin ' The Storm Out_ \- REO Speedwagon

 _Asian Hooker_ \- Steel Panther

------
Wezc
Hardcore Gabber music make me code super fast, like this kind:

[https://soundcloud.com/oligabbah/sets/gabber](https://soundcloud.com/oligabbah/sets/gabber)

~~~
nekopa
Holy shit! I have no idea how you can code to that music, but thank you for
expanding my horizons. There are some great tunes there!

~~~
rdn
There may be an adjustment period... here's some more
[https://www.youtube.com/user/piteronio/videos](https://www.youtube.com/user/piteronio/videos)

~~~
Wezc
Yeah this kind ! But you know I also listen to video games music or series OST
(Wow, Game of Thrones, etc..)

------
Splendor
4'33" by John Cage

------
alexgaribay
Around the World - Daft Punk

~~~
ToastyMallows
Any Daft Punk song for me. Great band.

~~~
rl12345
Robot Rock was like an anthem in the early days of facebook, or so I've heard.

------
hudbuddy
For anyone who is into electronic music, I put together a coding playlist on
spotify that I've put a lot of thought into.

Mostly ambient, but enough variety to keep it interesting.

spotify link: spotify:user:1215536393:playlist:5RkC3rYWnMUCZQGJpbZzM1

Hopefully you'll discover a few cool artists you haven't heard of before :)

------
shawnk
Kickraux version of jay-z tom ford... You gotta hear it!

[https://m.soundcloud.com/trapsounds/tom-ford-remix-
kickraux](https://m.soundcloud.com/trapsounds/tom-ford-remix-kickraux)

------
ToastyMallows
Any song off of the album Dead Cities, Red Seas & Lost Ghosts by M83.

~~~
monsterix
Never heard 'em. Added to my list of new music, thanks!

~~~
ToastyMallows
I code well listening to them because the music on this album has little to no
lyrics. When I'm programming and I'm listening to a song that I like I'll just
get out of focus because I'll start singing along.

If you like that album, listen to Before the Dawn Heals Us, their next album.
Their last two albums, Saturdays = Youth and Hurry Up, We're Dreaming are also
great but they have more lyrics to sing along to.

~~~
monsterix
Oh I agree, instrumental music is far ahead in execution and it does appeal
well to some hackers who are on the bleeding edge. I some time listen to
'Cluster one', Pink Floyd to calm myself.

Added all suggestions on this list to my list. Thanks!

------
woutervdb
I'm very sorry to admit that (happy) hardcore does it for me. The music sucks
but I get awfully productive by listening to it on full volume on my
headphones...

------
diorray
'Secret Missile' by Pentagram

------
codonaut
Definitely WindowLicker by Aphex Twin

------
aappleby
Frisky Radio

------
stralep
Apocalypshit by Molotov

